# Which one?



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Two of my Pearls look as if they may have mouth fungus. I'm not sure though. Anyway, I have one bottle each of Pimafix and Melafix. My melafix is open, and both medicines claim to treat mouth fungus, but Pimafix is designed specifically for fungal diseases. Should I just use the already open bottle of Melafix because it says it works for mouth fungus, too?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

If the symptoms are a white, cottony substance on the lips, it is not a true fungus, but most likely a bacterial infection called columnaris (often misdiagnosed as a fungus) As it progresses, you may notice a sheer, filmy patch on the bofy, especially on the top, like a "saddle". This is a nasty disease, hard to treat, and more difficult to get rid of, the longer they have it. Because it is not a true fungus, I treat with a strong, gram-positive, broad spectrum antibiotic, full dose, and for the full time recommended on the label. I have had great success with Mardel brand "Maracyn", together with Mardel "Maroxy", which is an antfungl but also is effective against some bacteria. They are designed to be used together, if needed, won't stain water funky colors, and will not harm plants or mess up biological filtration. Take out charcoal while treating, increase temp to 80-82, keep good aeration. After treating for the days recommended, you can treat for a second round if there are still some signs if disease. I think pimafix and melafix are both good products, but for columnaris, I break out the big guns!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, it looks more to me like a little white bump on the lip. I wasn't sure whether it was even a disease at first as it was just on my male, but now that I've noticed it on another fish, and noting that the male in particular has always been quite active, not showing any behavioural changes that would indicate poor health (such as lethargy.) No other symptoms and the male's had his for a LONG time. How fast does columnaris progress?

Also, I cannot ramp up the temp because my heater has an internal thermostat that keeps the temperature at approx 78 degrees Farenheit.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Columnaris is nasty stuff and is called "cottonmouth" because that is often where you see it first. It could be a true fungus infecting a wound if they fish have been jaw-locking and damaging each other, but spontaneous appearance of white fuzzy stuff on fish isn't good. There are some horribly quick columnaris strains in the stores now that can wipe out a tank of fish in days. But the older slower strains still exist. If you think it is just a fungus, use both mela- and pima together. But if it looks like the online pics of cottonmouth, I agree, bring out the big guns


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

My male's had his for as long as I can remember. I think I've had these pearls for almost 3 years now. Wouldn't such a malign disease have gotten worse by now? I'm gonna try using the pima/melafix and if that doesn't work, try some of that crazy antibiotic C. King was talking about.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like a plan! Yes, if it was columnarus, it would have wiped out the tank before three yrs...I cant imagine it is a fungus, either.


----------

